

Ask HN: How to get a blog at svbtle? - kdforf

I was wondering if anyone knows is it possible to get a blog at svbtle? I have already sent them several emails but I got no response from them!
======
ronaldsvilcins
As you can see on svtble login page
[https://svbtle.com/login](https://svbtle.com/login) they will be open soon to
everyone :)

